# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  RIP Patrick Swayze

## Vicki

He will be missed!

----------


## GAgal

:cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## sharonm516

Soooooooooo sad!! :cry:

----------


## opticianbart

Red Dawn was his best movie!! (or at least I liked it anyways)

----------


## GAgal

I'm going to be watching Road House soon.  He looked so good in that movie :D:D Then its going to be Dirty Dancing

----------


## For-Life

> I'm going to be watching Road House soon.  He looked so good in that movie :D:D Then its going to be Dirty Dancing


same here, minus the DD

Road House was the BEST movie EVER!  It was also the worst.

----------


## k12311997

> I'm going to be watching Road House soon. He looked so good in that movie :D:D Then its going to be Dirty Dancing


Nobody puts Baby in a corner.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> same here, minus the DD
> 
> Road House was the BEST movie EVER!  It was also the worst.


Yeah, with ol' Sam Elliott playing the same part he always plays, it could be the best worst movie.
OTOH, Kelly Lynch from behind? Whooee!

----------


## For-Life

> Yeah, with ol' Sam Elliott playing the same part he always plays, it could be the best worst movie.
> OTOH, Kelly Lynch from behind? Whooee!


she was also shown from the front.  The TBS version sucks, because it cuts out the best parts

----------


## GAgal

I like Patrick's behind....uh, from behind

----------


## LilKim

Swayze Memorial FAIL

----------


## GAgal

Shame, Shame!! All mullets are not the same

----------


## k12311997

> Shame, Shame!! All mullets are not the same


you did not just go there:bbg: the best mullet ever belongs to MacGuvyer

----------


## opticianbart

> you did not just go there:bbg: the best mullet ever belongs to MacGuvyer


 
McGuvyer??!??!!  That's just a hippy version of Jack o'Neal of Stargate!;)

----------


## k12311997

> McGuvyer??!??!! That's just a hippy version of Jack o'Neal of Stargate!;)


 
The real Jack O'Neil

----------


## ADO

> Swayze Memorial FAIL


 
Is this Patrick Swayze? Looks like Kurt Russell (sp?).

----------


## k12311997

> Is this Patrick Swayze? Looks like Kurt Russell (sp?).


 
I think that is why it says FAIL

----------


## ADO

> I think that is why it says FAIL


 
Ooops. Didn't see that.

----------


## braheem24

RIP Patrick!










www.RateMyMullet.com

----------


## Spexvet

> you did not just go there:bbg: the best mullet ever belongs to MacGuvyer


No way! Best mullet:

----------


## k12311997

> you did not just go there:bbg: the best mullet ever belongs to MacGuvyer





> No way! Best mullet:


 
Real Mullets beat wigs

----------


## k12311997

the real swayze and another nice mullet

----------


## opticianbart

> The real Jack O'Neil


the movie was just.. "Meh" it was the show that was awesome

----------


## Spexvet

*



			
				RIP Patrick Swayze
			
		

*

It's tasteless to rip people who have recently passed away! :finger:

----------


## LilKim

Why? They can't feel anything, lol. :D

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> It's tasteless to rip people who have recently passed away! :finger:


 
I'm sure if he has any problems with this, Whoopi Goldberg will let us know!

----------


## LilKim



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> No way! Best mullet:


But he's not very "Business up front"

----------

